

Show HN: Talk about what you made - Rizzo95
http://www.tipcast.com/download

======
Rizzo95
We use the analogy it's like Show & Tell from Kindergarten but it's a Show &
Tell for new products. It puts the emphasis just as much on the creator, as it
does on what you're sharing, and you can link to demos.

